# Stumpers



## Umphreys71 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great video as always Jack. I have been searching hard for some trumpets, but no luck (any other Chanterelles either). I have been finding a good amount of Hens, Blewits, Shaggy Manes and some Boletus Edulis. 

I plan to make a mushroom soup. I figure since you've probably made your fair share of wild mushroom soups I would ask if you would be kind enough to point me to a recipe or particular style you like for a fall mushroom mix. I have looked up many recipes and they do vary. I have an idea of what I want to do, but thought maybe I'd get an expert opinion. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

